# which one should I go? 350z or mazdaspeed6?



## enuff4speed (Jan 19, 2007)

Okay here is my situation. I'm 21 single. I drive 1500 miles per month. I don't go track or AUTO Xing. but I drive spiritually on street. I barely give someone ride on my car. My max budget including Tax is $24k. I'm looking for lightley used or NEW

When I buy a car I usually do, wheels, srpings, intakes, exhuast (no heavy mods)

If you were me what would you choose

350z:MSRP $28k, Used 06 base model 22~23K
Pro: nice looking, there are many after market mods for appearance and easy to get parts
Con: NA car is not fun to mod unless you get SC or TB(I'm not getting SC or TB) No space (If I decide to buy after market seats there are NO space for that) 
Too small car... even if I buy a aftermarket wheel, they don't fit in there... lol


Mazdaspeed6 MSRP $29k
brand new 06 23.5k OTD! or 06GT used for $23.5

Pro: I can get a Brand new
easy to mod. easily bring up to 300whp within 2k mod. AWD good for snow.
family sedan

Con: not bad looking but still considered family sedan. Almost no appearance mod. can't get deep lips nor hard to find 19" wheels in market. like volks. 


here is a list what i have so far without taxes
06 base 350z 12k miles for $22k OR If I can get hell out of deal, I might get NEW 06 for 23.5k
06 mazdaspeed6 0 miles for $22k
04 USED 350z track 4k miles for $24k
06 USED Mazdaspeed6 2k miles but GT model has everything for $23.5< but after shipped 24.2




No s2000, legacy GT, sky saturn, new altima, solstice gxp, golf gti, tsx, rsx, wrx, 

I would like to hear honest opinion who KNOWS BOTH CARS.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, I haven't driven or been driven in either, but I can tell you even if it is "brand new", a 2006 is technically last year's model. Thus, you're taking a year's worth of depreciation, if resale matters to you. The '07 model year started awhile ago, and heck even BMW is rolling out the '08 5-series now. Just FYI.

You can get a used E46 3-series for $24k. But if I had to pick between the two I'd get the Z, then test drive what's out there and pick the best condition/price. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

350Z Track, used of course, or an '05 Subi WRX-Sti


----------



## B_RASHED (Oct 11, 2006)

350z or a g35 trust me bro both are awsome


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Zeeeeeeeeeee  :bigpimp:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd pick the Z. The 6 is a sleeper <yawn>, not my style. I'm not a fan of AWD in sports cars either but opinions vary. IIRC, the Z is a fair bit faster in stock condition, though the boosted 6 should be easier to either mod or grenade (starts at 15 PSI stock!). Thing is, there are forced induction kits for the Z if that's your thing.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

If you want a soulless japanese pony car (unrefined, cheap interior, obnoxious and horrible-sounding exhaust note), that has to be forced to do everything and still does it with zero passion or finesse, the z's your bag. 

If you want an unsuspecting sleeper that's plenty quick in stock form and seems to respond well to upgrades, isn't the darling of every ricer (a good thing), has room for more than just you and your balls, and great bang for the buck, go with the MS6.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Rumors of a 380 or 400 Horsepower Nismo Z are out. That would be nice. That would bring Horsepower ratings to more then the current Porsche Carrera S.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FirstDrives/articleId=119709


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

LoveTAH said:


> If you want a soulless japanese pony car (unrefined, cheap interior, obnoxious and horrible-sounding exhaust note), that has to be forced to do everything and still does it with zero passion or finesse, the z's your bag.
> 
> If you want an unsuspecting sleeper that's plenty quick in stock form and seems to respond well to upgrades, isn't the darling of every ricer (a good thing), has room for more than just you and your balls, and great bang for the buck, go with the MS6.


Both have pretty cheap interiors IMO. The MazdaSpeed 6s exhaust note drones all the time and I haven't heard anyone say it sounds good (although the Z's exhaust is the same at low rpms). Practicality of the Z does suck though, and I think you'd have better rear visibility out of a Hummer no thanks to the strut bar. But between the two, like i said, the Z is the pick.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

Wouldnt matter if it was 420 hp, knowing nissan it would FEEL like 50-75 hp less. Hell, the current z has more hp than the boxster and cayman (on paper, anyway) and yet they'd both embarrass one in a race.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Both have pretty cheap interiors IMO.


I didnt attend the Interior Quality class, like everybody on the internet did, since everyone's a f'n expert on the subject, but most would agree the nissan, like all nissans, is much worse.



> The MazdaSpeed 6s exhaust note drones all the time and I haven't heard anyone say it sounds good (although the Z's exhaust is the same at low rpms).


It's a four-banger sedan-it sounds like it should. The z should offer something that doesnt make you want to wear earplugs or turn up the radio full blast to drown it out, since its, supposedly, a sports car.



> But between the two, like i said, the Z is the pick.


Well I suppose that's settles the matter. :tsk:


----------



## WALSRU (Apr 23, 2007)

Buy the mazda speed u ricer


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

At age 21 and single, pick the Z. Later in life you'll be force to make the practical choice, so enjoy it while you can.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Never driven a 350Z but they're generally well regarded for what they are. I drove the MS6 at a Zoom Zoom Live event last year and was really disappointed. Pretty fast but lots of front end plowing understeer, a tank compared to the MINI I had at the time and my A3. If you would consider other cars, you could get a new lightly optioned MINI MCS for your budget or a used 2006 A3.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

A Z is a very fun car. Not a whole lot of space in the trunk, but very quick with sharp handling. Yes, they do understeer a bit, but on the street, it really doesnt matter. My friend picked up an 04 base with 6k miles, 6 speed, Nismo CAI and Exhaust for a little over 22k. Overall he is very happy with his car. I have driven it a good bit, and it is a lot of fun. The difference between the Z and Mazda is the Z is a purpose built sports car, where the mazda is adapted from a front drive family sedan.


----------



## DarkDark (Apr 30, 2007)

both are great cars, but I promise you, if you drive the Z first then got test drive the MS6, you'll be seriously disappointed with the second half of your car. I could explain it in words all day, but you really gotta drive the car to understand it. Z = sports car. its not supposed to have a huge trunk and lots of room. 

and most importantly, what do you want to be driving the strip in when you see that blonde bombshell.... a sports car.... or a family sedan. Women know next to nothing about engines, therefore, they WILL judge the book by its cover. and the Z is a very very sexy cover to wrap yourself in. 

Little secret between you and I, most women think the Z is three or four times more expensive than it really is.


----------



## DarkDark (Apr 30, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> At age 21 and single, pick the Z. Later in life you'll be force to make the practical choice, so enjoy it while you can.


QFT


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Z = coffee grinder on crack.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

MS6 - is heavy, not much fun, has an awful AWD system and it's just not very refined.

Z - fun, loud, super cramped, heavy, not at all refined

Maybe consider a Z4 instead?


----------



## mynameissean (Oct 24, 2006)

Another little secret: If you listen to DarkDark, you'll end up peeing sitting down.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

okay?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

MrTex said:


> Z = coffee grinder on crack.


Is that a good thing or bad?


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> Is that a good thing or bad?


It sounds like ****, so I'm gonna go with it being a bad thing.


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

Between the two cars,I'd go with the 350Z son.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

At 21 my brother picked the 350Z and he is now handicapped with a T11 or T12 I believe. Those cars have a tendency to oversteer. If you get the 350Z, get it with the LSD and Brembo brakes. The better the brakes, the sooner you stop, the sooner you stop, the less damages from impact Spend some time on the track learning more about the car. You will remember me for this tip one day.


----------



## jbmw89 (May 6, 2007)

take the 350 man, better car IMO.

or... you could look into an EVO VIII or IX haha 

good luck


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

MS6 - FWD... veto

I'd pick the Z.

But try an RX-8, if fuel economy isn't your #1 priority. A little softer off the line, but much more competent handling, and much nicer interior. Plus you get real back seats.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Plaz said:


> MS6 - FWD... veto
> 
> I'd pick the Z.
> 
> But try an RX-8, if fuel economy isn't your #1 priority. A little softer off the line, but much more competent handling, and much nicer interior. Plus you get real back seats.


Mazdaspeed 6 is AWD, not FWD.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> Mazdaspeed 6 is AWD, not FWD.


Good to know. But I'd still not pick it, as most AWD systems tacked on to FWD designs still feel like front drivers. Especially if they have decent power. As if the RWD element was really an afterthought.


----------



## enuff4speed (Jan 19, 2007)

I picked 350z. comparing with M's brake, 350z's brake was dull. Howeve, I got used to it!


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Congrats on your choice. I've had mine for over a year now and I'm still excited about the car. 

Def +1 on Stylin's advice, which he gave to me as well when I was contemplating the purchase of the Z. There is quite a lot of power, def. enough to cause serious damage. Beware ! The car will bite back.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

I would have waited for the 370z...


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would go for 350z:thumbup:


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

i'd get a 3 with that cash


----------



## 200mph (Dec 26, 2005)

Look at a G35 coupe... they are starting to come off lease now, so rising inventories wil help drive prices down. 
.
Handsome car, same powertrain as the Z, MUCH better resale value than the Mazda, upmarket image.


----------



## GassmaninaZ (Jun 26, 2007)

I drive a 350Z Brickyard Track. The Z is definitly worth it. Fun to Drive and handles like it has Velcro on the wheels with the Bridgstone Potenza's. 

Go for it if you want driving Fun...Mazda isn't even in the running.

Z is the car for you.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Chimera said:


> I would have waited for the 370z...


Porsche better pull a Rabbit out of its ASS by the time they release the new 370z or 380z because when that 370Z or 380Z hits the market it will need a bit more power in that regular Carrera then it currently has


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> Porsche better pull a Rabbit out of its ASS by the time they release the new 370z or 380z because when that 370Z or 380Z hits the market it will need a bit more power in that regular Carrera then it currently has


not only will it get 3.7-3.8ltrs. but i just read that it may get smaller and lighter as well; whittled down to say 3100-3200lbs. with 330 or so hp.


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

I've had a 350 since I sold my 328i. Been a Z guy for about 10 years now, so what I say is obviously biased. The MS6 is a fantastic car and, as a lot of guys have said here, is a real sleeper. However, you need to consider what you will do 2 or 3 years from now with this car. Do you want to spend that time driving a car that may or may not depreciate its ass off (MS6) and may or may not be as fun to drive (ms6)? Or do you want a car that will hold its value well (the Z has had outstanding resale since it's '03 debut) and will perform well years from now and is a proven car? 

The Z is the pick for me, but you may have different priorities. The MS6 is a more practical car in the long run, but will it really satisfy? If you are a car guy, the Z is the obvious choice...


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

LoveTAH said:


> It sounds like ****, so I'm gonna go with it being a bad thing.


Yes.


----------

